# Goat lost her voice?



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Doeling, maybe 4 months by now, has lost her dear little bleat. She gets a squeaky kind of "maaa" out. Still eating, still romping around, no other signs of distress. You all know I am flipping out. First noticed this afternoon. Her brother still has his runny nose and goopy eyes, but otherwise healthy and happy (I add this as the only other thing "off" in my little herd). With him, I notice that one day he has no goop, the next he does, so I attributed it to allergies. This has been going on with him for maybe three weeks? Bedding was a base of shavings that has now been overrun by uneaten hay; they don't touch what's on the ground to eat but love to sleep in it.

Any one want to take a shot at this one? My baby has no "maaaa-maaa!" Trying to maintain composure :grit: but you all know my back-story so it's kind of hard!!! I'd hate to think we made it this far only to...well, enough of that. Help! Will go out after I de-thaw for a temp, but any thoughts in the meantime?

Temperature? *Unkown at this point, will go back to check later*
Symptoms? *Loss of voice, some coughing but seems to be the regurgitate cough*
When was the last time you wormed? *WHen they got here, with Sulfa-what's-it-called, followed 5 day regimin dosing as a safeguard against coccidia so maybe 2 months ago*
Wormed with what and how much? *See above*
Is she pregnant? *she's 4 months, and in with two wethers, so if she is, she's grounded*
When did she last have kids? *NA*
Is her milk normal if she is in milk? *NA*
What age? * four months*
Breed? *pygmy*
Do you vaccinate?*yes*
What do her lungs sound like when she is breathing?*nothing audible without stethoscope, will check that when I go back for temp*
If this is a kid, is it nursing or on a bottle, goat milk or milk replacer? *free choice hay, small amount grain x1 per day, sweet feed from Southern States formulated for kids and adult goats*
If a buck is he peeing normally or straining? *NA*
Have they had a change of grain?*No*
How long have you owned this goat?*Two months give or take a few days*


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know! sorry  The only thing I can think of maybe she was baaaaing too much and just lost her voice??? You might get more answers when you find out if she has a fever or not....


----------



## Iluvboers (Feb 26, 2009)

I have goat that always sounds like that. She has always sounded like that also.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

You're WORRIED? My husband would say that it's an improvement No, I know, I worry too much also. I bet they lose their voices, just like we do, when we get colds. I hope she doesn't worry you too much.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes they can lose their voices when calling too much. I brought a couple of 3 mos old to a day long fair...they screamed their poor little lungs out and were hoarse for a couple weeks.
Another time a yrling when the buck was here, I never heard her but she was hoarse for awhile too.
If she's new to you she has probably been calling for her old herd mates. Or crying for them even if you havent heard her.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your answers. I have combed the internet and my Goat Medicine book and found only a small blurb in GM about possible injuries sustained during rough play being the cause. Since she isn't wheezing or anything, I think you are all right in that this is probably nothing to worry about. My DH was pretty late letting them in and feeding them two nights ago, and I bet she probably yelled herself hoarse telling him to Get Down There Already (he was about 5 hours late putting them to bed, which is when they get their feed). Then I was pretty late letting them out the next AM due to the snow storm, and they yell when they are cooped up, too. I witnessed her poop today and they were nice solid round pellets like normal, and she ran to her hay like she hadn't been fed in two years. I will keep an eye on her (and an ear) and hope the situation fixes itself...it is pretty pathetic to hear her, lol.

And yes, I wish the wethers would get laryngitis, they are the loudest and I am amazed someone hasn't sicced SPCA on me with their screaming!! The girls are pretty quiet comparatively, but usually greet me with an indignant "maaa."

I guess not being able to find anything about it is a good thing, must not be a real indicator of serious disease process (try looking up stargazing, for instance).


----------

